# Looking for hats and Tshirts...



## kepople (Sep 19, 2008)

I see Klispch offers a Tshirt, but I am looking for some Audio and Video brand hats. Anyone know where to get some?

kirby


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

SVS sells both caps and T-shirts Just send them an email


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

Alot of the verious equipment comapnies sell t-shtzs and caps.
alot of times you can find lots of caps and t-shirts on ebay from major audio/video companies.

although you have to look pretty carfully
http://clothing.shop.ebay.com/items...hoesQ2dAccessoriesQQ_pcatsZ11450QQ_sacatZ1059
here is one link from ebay


thank you for eadign my post.


----------

